# Raise your glasses for Antonio Salieri



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

For turning down Lorenzo Da Ponte when he offered him the libretto to Cosi Fan Tutte.

Imagine what posterity would have lost had Salieri completed that one.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Salieri did some work on Da Ponte's libretto "School For Lovers" but set it aside and seemingly abandoned work on it. He composed a couple of numbers too but I cant find any trace of them on you tube or anywhere.

When the Novellos saw Constanze in her old age she claimed Salieri had set it aside as he thought the subject matter unworthy of an opera. 

How close the world came to not gaining a masterpiece - thankfully Salieri's finer artistic feelings saved posterity from yet another Salieri opera gathering dust in the archives.

Interesting though that Da Ponte took this libretto to Salieri first and not Mozart - and this after Figaro and Don Giovanni. Not sure why he did that - I suppose Salieri was the big boss in opera at that time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> For turning down Lorenzo Da Ponte when he offered him the libretto to Cosi Fan Tutte.
> 
> Imagine what posterity would have lost had Salieri completed that one.


Are you paying for this round of drinks?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I would rather raise my glass to some of the beautiful arias Cecilia Bartoli dusted off for her Salieri album.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> I would rather raise my glass to some of the beautiful arias Cecilia Bartoli dusted off for her Salieri album.


I would raise it for Bartoli if she would sing more Salieri and leave Mozart alone.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

stomanek said:


> I would raise it for Bartoli if she would sing more Salieri and leave Mozart alone.


Ahime! Che cosa mi dicere?


----------



## BaritoneAssoluto (Jun 6, 2016)

I seriously think Salieri would've did justice to the libretto more than Mozart. Cosi is just too bland for my tastes as is a lot of the Operas Mozart made that is being replayed in the standard Operatic repertory.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BaritoneAssoluto said:


> I seriously think Salieri would've did justice to the libretto more than Mozart. Cosi is just too bland for my tastes as is a lot of the Operas Mozart made that is being replayed in the standard Operatic repertory.


What are Salieri's operas like? Why aren't they staged now?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Everytime I see Salieri-bashing, I want to throw something large and heavy across the room.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Everytime I see Salieri-bashing, I want to throw something large and heavy across the room.


Now, now, control yourself .


----------

